# Opening a UK bank account



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if, as residents here in Spain, we can open an account with a bank in the UK? We do not have a UK address.

We would have to do it from here in Spain so could not go to a branch to do it.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

DunWorkin said:


> Does anyone know if, as residents here in Spain, we can open an account with a bank in the UK? We do not have a UK address.
> 
> We would have to do it from here in Spain so could not go to a branch to do it.


There was a thread which touched on this recently - 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/138577-savings-accounts.html

We opened an account with Virgin bank - online - no proof needed, unlike all the miles of I.D. you need to open a UK account in branch. But you need to be UK tax resident - see link to T&C's in above thread.

People seem to have no problem keeping existing accounts when no loger resident, but I'm not sure how you'd get on actually opening an account.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't think you'll be able to from here.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I have opened a gross tax account in the UK (a savings account from which no tax is deducted from the interest at source as would be done with a "normal" account) and an associated current account, this was a condition of the savings account, I don't use it.

Both accounts are registered to my Spanish address as I don't have a UK address and I have never been to a branch.

This was several years ago though.

Recently I helped someone in Spain open a similar gross interest account in a UK bank and it was more tricky, mainly due to the large number of Spanish people (and Greek and Portuguese) trying to get whatever money thay have out of their respective countries and into non EUR accounts.
This has meant that banks in the UK have got more "picky" about opening accounts for nominal sums which just aren't worth the admin involved. If I remeber correctly, some banks now demand a minimum 10,000 GBP initial deposit to open an account for a non-resident.

By the way we did eventually get an account for this person opened in Barclays butr it wasn't easy. My account is in the Clydesdale bank.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sooo, I have the same current account that I opened up when I was a student over 30 years ago. They send the statements to me here in Spain. Is this legal?


----------



## Rostra (Jan 23, 2013)

I think the fuss is all about money laundering, or the possibility of such. I have just opened UK business accounts with RBS, with whom I have had UK accounts for years. Had to be there in person, produce ID including bills with UK address, and the biggest problem was wanting to open a Euro account - took from November till today! Done, at last.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks all for the information and links

I am not looking for a savings account. I am looking for an account where a small monthly pension can be paid in and a single monthly direct debit can be paid out. This particular direct debit requires a UK account. There will not be a large balance kept in the account.

I do not need cash withdrawal or debit/credit cards. I would like internet access to keep an eye on the account and to make sure everything is being paid as it should be.

My problem is I cannot get to the UK to go to a branch to open an account.

I have looked at Barclays International - they will do it but I need to keep £5,000 in the account.

HSBC International also allow it but they need £25,000 deposit to open the account.

I think both of these are, in fact, off shore banks.

Does anyone know what the situation is with a Nationwide Flex Account. I know people here who have accounts with them but I believe these accounts were opened before the people left the UK. I will contact them and see what they say.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Try RBS they do on line banking there head offices are in Scotland. drop them an email to make some enquiries. I've banked with them for years and recently got them to add me to my daughters account as a third party Agent, all applications were sent to my postal resident address on Spain. Also Debit card was sent to address in Spain. 
There digital banking system online is good and can be operated by iPhone too. 
Also try Nat west they are part of RBS!! 
Good luck


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Santander will do it on line. I nearly did it late last year, but didnt bother. They WILL ask you for some type of proof of address though I'm afraid.

I have three UK banks and at least two of them know I am in Spain. I also have a UK bank account with Santander for business, and they also know I am in Spain. I opened that whilst living in Spain and told them at the time. All they6 wanted for me to become a signatory was proof of my Spanish residence address


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sooo, I have the same current account that I opened up when I was a student over 30 years ago. They send the statements to me here in Spain. Is this legal?


Yes perfectly legal.All mine are like it.

My wife actually opened a bank account last november whilst she was in the UK . It is to allow her S/E income earned in UK to be completely separate from everything else. The address used was a ' care of ' the company supplying work leads. She cannot recall even if she was asked for her passport ! This was with Barclays.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We both have accounts with Barclays for the purposes of reciving three smallish pensions that would cost too much to have transferred to Spain. The Barclays accounts are very useful for making purchases in UK or anywhere (via Amazon, Holland & Barrett, Vitamin World, etc). Our statements are sent to our address in Spain because we don't have a UK address.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A bank is an institution who will lend you money only if you can prove you don't need it...


----------

